# Snipers



## slayerPwn (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone ever use sniper rifles for IG? Ratlings are good but in spec. squads?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Snipers are okay since they wound on a 4+ regardless of opponent toughness. This makes them good for wounding big things, though with such lousy AP don't expect all the wounds caused to do much damage


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I use IG snipers in place of Ratlings for the (very) small infantry units alongside my AC. I don't like the Ratling models. Too weedy.

-Dirge


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i don't do guard but i use snipers in my marine scout squad all 6 of them


----------



## NFL jaguars (Dec 29, 2007)

I find their not that useful unless your fighting one of the necron big boys that are T:8, but have a 4+ save.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been able to use my large unit of ratlings to great effect. They haven't done very much damage (I don't think that they've ever earned back 110 points in a game) but they've controlled board area and forced people to maneuver into the teeth of my other forces.

They aren't to be taken if you want something that will simply slaughter your opponents. Adding an extra anti-tank or fire support squad to your HQ isn't a bad idea for just about the same number of points. But they are a fluff-ful choice that are also a good "team player" unit.

I see no reason to adding a sniper-oriented Special Weapons Squad. For ONE more point you could take THREE more sniper rifles.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep, it's pointless to take the sniper rifles in Special Weapon squads. But for those who wanted to theme their army with a unit full of Sniper/spotters then I guess it's a nice option.


----------



## NFL jaguars (Dec 29, 2007)

A Soporific said:


> I've been able to use my large unit of ratlings to great effect. They haven't done very much damage (I don't think that they've ever earned back 110 points in a game) but they've controlled board area and forced people to maneuver into the teeth of my other forces.
> 
> They aren't to be taken if you want something that will simply slaughter your opponents. Adding an extra anti-tank or fire support squad to your HQ isn't a bad idea for just about the same number of points. But they are a fluff-ful choice that are also a good "team player" unit.
> 
> I see no reason to adding a sniper-oriented Special Weapons Squad. For ONE more point you could take THREE more sniper rifles.


I never understood this either, plus ratlings get that cover bonus. 

Overall, snipers arnt worth it


----------



## RPD_Tyrant (Dec 21, 2007)

I like snipers. PINNING :victory:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Personally though I prefer the vindicare's sniper. gotta love AP 2 :grin:


----------



## Chaplain Araziel (Dec 28, 2007)

If you can get over the goofy little models ratlings are awesome. Theyre cheap and I personally love sniper rifles. They get +1 Cover save. Pound for Pound they are the best sniper in the universe.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

yo bad it take a doctren


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Chaplain Araziel said:


> If you can get over the goofy little models ratlings are awesome. Theyre cheap and I personally love sniper rifles. They get +1 Cover save. Pound for Pound they are the best sniper in the universe.


Excuse me! Vindicares are the best. -1 to enemy cover, stealth suit, and targetting individual models, plus some other neat abilities.

But I would give ratlings second place.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

You could always take the Deathworld Sniper which is available to any IG Army. They're pretty awesome for only 30pts or if you don't want the toxins they are only 15pts. And you can take 1-3 for a single elite spot.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Blackhiker said:


> Excuse me! Vindicares are the best. -1 to enemy cover, stealth suit, and targetting individual models, plus some other neat abilities.
> 
> But I would give ratlings second place.


a vindicare costs more than a squad of 10 ratlings. oh, and he can only be taken if there is an inquisitor lord in the same army. i think he loses to the rat men. 

personally, i dont think snipers are much worth it unless youre playing an nidzilla list or something like that. 3 auto cannons are a lot better....


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> personally, i dont think snipers are much worth it unless youre playing an nidzilla list or something like that. 3 auto cannons are a lot better....


Well, the good thing about Vanilla Snipers is they only cost 15pts, they infiltrate, can be deployed as a single model, get a +1 Cover Save, and have the ability to Meld into Cover.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i use snipers as much as possible, but im unfamilliar with the IG rules. if a sniper can infiltrate, he's useless IMO. i infiltrate my snipes into a good position and advance with the rest of my army down a separate route; giving the enemy two targets to shoot at. Snipes may not have good AP, but if you get a lot of em, ur enemy's bound to fail SOME armor saves


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> a vindicare costs more than a squad of 10 ratlings. oh, and he can only be taken if there is an inquisitor lord in the same army..


Just to clarify you only need an inquisitor not an inquisitor lord. the normal ones are half the price and are an elite choice.


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, blackhiker, but we're talking about 10 Ratlings for 110 points. Yours might be better equipped, but point for point...


----------



## RisingSun Marines (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't like ratlings, but I love snipers, hope that helps


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I just wish they didn't take a doctren, i would so get some.


----------

